# reviews of compact domes mated with dayton rs180s



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I think this topic is needed. It is visited quite often due to the popularity and excellence of the rs180 4 ohm and their cost/performance but struggles finding a compact dome than can play low enough to mate with it in a car door. 

The dayton plays from 63 hz to 2k with 24db slopes

First try was the cdt tw-24 silk dome left over from my previous setup.

CDT claims it could be crossed over as low as 2k. Not so, horrible shrill distortion and almost unlistenable. Had to crossed over 3k/24 db min leaving a gap that eq might fix, but in general, not a good match at all.

Then I changed to an A/D/S px-concept tweeter. Specs said could be crossed over under 2k. Not bad but shrill when crossed over that low. Sounded good when crossed over at 2.5k/12db. Also found great results lpd at 4k/6db. Was happy with this combo but I found the tweeter to be lacking detail and seemed dull. Amazing build quality.

Luckily I found a morel dealer by me. He was a nice guy and allowed me to demo the MT-23, MT-22 some PG Elite tweeters he had laying around.

All these tweeters mated well with the dayton 7. The best being the mt-23 followed closely by the PG-elite which was tied with the mt-22. I was able to cross mt-23s over at 2k/24db with no problems or shrillness. Even was able to lower the crossover point of the daytons to 1.8k which really smoothed out the response. 

MT-23= sounded great with the rs180. Airy, amazing detail while retaining a warmness. Never shrill. Handled a very low crossover point and paired off perfectly with with the rs-180. Possible the best front stage I heard. However, these were quoted at almost 300 so the DIY crowd will usually pass on these.

MT-22= also sounded great. Became a little shrill crossed over at 2k/24db but blended in perfectly crossed over at 2.5k/12db. Similar to the mt-23 but seemed to be less warm yet equally detailed. Imaging was excellent. These were a little cheaper and an excellent mate for the rs-180. I was pretty much sold.

PG-Elite= he had like 20 boxes of these tweeters left over from a ti-elite show vehicle they did. These are 100% morel down to the made in israel on the box. Dome was very similar to the mt-22 but more compact. Factory passive crossover was set at 3k/24db but these were able to play much lower. Sounded remarkably similar to the MT-22. Smooth and detailed. Best slope was 2.5 k/12db but also sounded good at 2k/24db. Airy and not at all harsh in any way. Mated great with the rs180 and was much cheaper than current morels so I went with these.

Right now the daytons play from 63-2k with 24 db slopes and the PG elites kick in at 2.5 at 12db. Very happy with this set up. Total was around 200 for the daytons and pg elites and they sound much better than any previous setup Ive had. And Ive had a bunch. Crossed over by 880 prs and given 100wattsx4 at 4 ohms. (morels are 6 ohms)


So for those with compact domes/rs180s hooked up in their car, share your setup and settings and make us all want to change our current setups because we all share an near unhealthy obsession with speakers.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice. This will come in handy for a lot of people.


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Great review. True Ive always wanted a pair of MT-23's also but at $300 a pair, a little steep. I have a pair of Morel MDT43's, dual magnets just like MT-23 with also a rear chamber, but not quite compact as far as size goes. They sound great but would love to listen to a pair of MT-23's to compare. Where's your dealer w/ the extra 20 PG Elites?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Is there anyway you can list which tweets your testing, there only mentioned in the area where they are described, not sure how many you tested as well.

Overall looks good though, will be usefull, but a little better labeling to find things easier would be a plus though.

So you have tweets that worked well (2) and ones that didn't (3), or what?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Sure 

Tweeters reviewed with rs180:

1. cdt tw-24: Not able to be crossed over low enough. Big gap between 2-3 k and too shrill even crossed over at 3k. 








score: 1 out of 5


2. A/D/S PX concept: Specs said could be crossed over under 2k. Not bad but shrill when crossed over that low. Sounded good when crossed over at 2.5k/12db. Also found great results lpd at 4k/6db. Was happy with this combo but I found the tweeter to be lacking detail and seemed dull. Amazing build quality. Not a bad setup. 








Score: 3 out of 5


3. Morel MT-23: sounded great with the rs180. Airy, amazing detail while retaining a warmness. Never shrill. Handled a very low crossover point and paired off perfectly with with the rs-180. I was able to cross mt-23s over at 2k/24db with no problems or shrillness. Even was able to lower the crossover point of the daytons to 1.8k which really smoothed out the response.Possibly the best front stage I heard. However, these were quoted at almost 300 so the DIY crowd will usually pass on these.








Score: 5 out of 5


4. Morel MT-22: also sounded great. Became a little shrill crossed over at 2k/24db but blended in perfectly crossed over at 2.5k/12db. Similar to the mt-23 but seemed to be less warm yet equally detailed. Imaging was excellent. These were a little cheaper and an excellent mate for the rs-180. 








Score: 4 out of 5


5. PG-Elite= Dome was very similar to the mt-22 but more compact. Factory passive crossover was set at 3k/24db but these were able to play much lower. Sounded remarkably similar to the MT-22. Smooth and detailed. Best slope was 2.5 k/12db but also sounded good at 2k/24db. Airy and not at all harsh in any way. Mated great with the rs180 and was much cheaper than current morels so I went with these.








Score: 4.5 out of 5 (because of cost, otherwise tied with mt-22)


The guy with the PG tweeters is in NJ, I got a pair for edwelly of this forum and he continues to sell them for 150 a pair. If you want a pair, PM me and Ill give him a call.

I dont have any other of these tweeters for sale.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks! we need more of these kinds of threads.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

That's a Mazda6 interior right? Will any of those tweeters fit in the stock sail panel location? How about if it were fiberglassed?

A quick comparison of the size of each would help readers also. I am planning to do a similar setup for my Mazdaspeed6 and I would love to find something that will look completely OEM. 

Are there any other tweeters to consider in this category?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

yes its a 6. With a dremel you can fit a small tweeter in the sail panel.These tweeters (morels,PG ADS) are a little over 2 inches so they wont with without glassing. An easy drop in tweeter is the MB quart q line, no mods needed to fit in sailpanel. The CDT could fit in the sail panels with some dremel work but the person I got the car from already installed a cheap pioneer tweeter in the door locations you see.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Now can you dissasemble any of these? Sometimes the housing is much bigger than the actual driver. That was the case with my Eclipse tweeters and I think you can take apart CDTs also because they have many different mounting options.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> Now can you dissasemble any of these? Sometimes the housing is much bigger than the actual driver. That was the case with my Eclipse tweeters and I think you can take apart CDTs also because they have many different mounting options.


The cdts can be dissasembled. 

A/D/S can not

Morel can be broken down to just the driver but even then it is too big for the sail panel.

The pg elites flush mount ring can be removed but it only takes 1/4 of an inch off the diameter. You can see it in the pic.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

what sort of mounting hardware does the ti come with in box? I may have to bother you for that contact info.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I can't get any more of the ti-elites. They guy opened a shop in NYC and moved out of the location. The people there said they didnt have any of the ti-elite stuff there.


----------

